# Peak Sarah Palin hate



## Revere (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone who is ever going to hate Sarah Palin already does hate Sarah Palin.  This proves it.

Arizona shootings: How America's elite hijacked a massacre to take revenge on Sarah Palin | Mail Online



> Could the inflammatory *language used by some Right-wing politicians - in *particular, Sarah Palin - have encouraged the killer to act as he did?
> Thats the question at the heart of a febrile political blame game that started even before the most basic details had emerged about the background and possible motivation of the gunman. Already it has drawn in politicians, commentators, police and even the families of the victims.
> Gabrielle Giffords was a Democrat and much - but not all - of the badly spelt, incoherent YouTube jumble that passed for the politics of her attacker was broadly Right-wing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.


----------



## Revere (Jan 10, 2011)

I defy you to find anyone who hates Sarah Palin now that did not already hate her two years ago.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 10, 2011)

The ironic thing is that the left wing hate speech directed at Sara Palin might have been the motivation for this left wing nut case to take a shot at a successful and articulate female politician who just read a part of the Constitution in a congressional session.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jan 10, 2011)

*Memo to all future political shooters:*

Would  you PLEASE first, have the good taste to leave us a poorly   written,  barely legible, illiterate right wing tea party pro Palin   manifesto  first?

We're perfectly okay with the shooting, we just need you to validate our worldview first, before you shoot!

Signed, the far-left.

Oh, P.S.

Would  you please also refer often to Palin's little map with the   targets on  it? You know, in your poorly written, barely legible,   illiterate right  wing tea party pro Palin manifesto? Don't refer to the   Democrat one that  came years before though, just refer to Palin's.   Often.

Thanks!


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

Revere said:


> I defy you to find anyone who hates Sarah Palin now that did not already hate her two years ago.



Well ya got me there, Revere.  I hated her then.

Does that make her a "victim"?


----------



## Revere (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it means she doesn't need to waste her time making people such as you like her.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

Revere said:


> I think it means she doesn't need to waste her time making people such as you like her.



Fair enough.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 10, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The ironic thing is that the left wing hate speech directed at Sara Palin might have been the motivation for this left wing nut case to take a shot at a successful and articulate female politician who just read a part of the Constitution in a congressional session.



You spelled _idiotic_ wrong.


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2011)

Madeline said:


> I hated her then.


Do you want to kill her?


----------



## loosecannon (Jan 10, 2011)

Madeline said:


> You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.



You get the Nobel Prize for prescience.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

Tank said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I hated her then.
> ...



No, I don't.  But you're right -- I should have  said "I hate her politics", being as I don't know her and certainly don't hate her.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 10, 2011)

Google "Palin crosshairs" and you get about six million possible hits.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Google "Palin crosshairs" and you get about six million possible hits.



Ya well, there should have been this much outcry before Saturday.


----------



## Revere (Jan 10, 2011)

My point is, the attempt to lay this in her lap isn't working, except among the usual suspects who already mentally masturbate about Sarah Palin hate for any other reason.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 10, 2011)

Madeline said:


> You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.



Didn't you hear? A serving US Congresswoman got her blains brown out in an attempted political assassination attempt, along with the deaths of a sitting Federal Judge and about 5 other US citizens in the politically motivated attack, including a 9 year old child who was there to meet one of her role models, the target...Gabrielle Gifford, who's laying unconcious in a hospital bed in Arizona FIGHTING FOR HER LIFE.


But yes, Sarah Palin...the instigator who drew Cross Hairs on a map and listed Congresswoman Gabrielle Gifford is THE victim in all this. Poor Sawah!


----------



## Revere (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.
> ...



This evolutionarily challenged dickwad hated her from day one.

So gives a fuck what he says about her crosshairs?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 10, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.
> ...



And all because most conservatives seem physically unable to say "some language is too provocative".

What a bunch of sissies, afraid to admit they were wrong.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2011)

Hate Sarah Palin?

No I think she is an entetrtaining person, and the Palintologists are even more entertaining.

I think it is ridiculous to consider her as president though, kinda like one of those "reality" shows or something.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I pretty much hated her (politics, qualifications, affections, etc.) on sight as well.

Does that mean those of us who did cannot make an accurate observation, Revere?

Why are you at such pains to defend the indefensible here?


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Sara Palin, but the cross hairs on the map thing was not cool.

The killer though is a pot smoking, atheist and anarchist, these are not the values of Palin.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

The reason America is more polarized now under Obama is because of the conservatives reaction to him, not because of Obama.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Tank said:


> I love Sara Palin, but the cross hairs on the map thing was not cool.
> 
> The killer though is a pot smoking, atheist and anarchist, these are not the values of Palin.



You are the first conservative I can recall having the guts to say the obvious and correct thing: Palin was wrong to use those images.

Good for you, Tank.  Seriously.  That shows guts and integrity.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> The reason America is more polarized now under Obama is because of the conservatives reaction to him, not because of Obama.



Ya well, he's the first effective liberal president of my lifetime -- and I'm fairly old.  I'm sure it has been a shocker to many.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Some language is provocative, but people still have the right to use it. Since the left had no problem with language when it was directed against Bush all I see is hypocrisy when people call the right on it now.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> The reason America is more polarized now under Obama is because of the conservatives reaction to him, not because of Obama.



Really? It has absolutely nothing to do with him, or his politics. I guess that means it must be because he is black, right?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I dun recall a whole lot of violent language directed at Bush, Quantum Windbag, but I'll take your word for it.  I was not on a political board then, and not as "plugged in".  It would be hypocritical to say this language only does harm when conservatives use it -- but I have not said that.  I admit anyone may do this sort of harm and that I have dun some myself.

Nobody is claiming the language should be illegal, just unacceptable.  It costs us all too much.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



That might be because the political pundits saw nothing wrong with the rhetoric when Bush was President.

Let us enter a zone of imagination. Imagine, if you will, that this movie were made today about Obama.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EAsysJ72NSU


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That was disturbing.  Is it new?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 11, 2011)

It is from 2006.

Death of a President (2006 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> It is from 2006.
> 
> Death of a President (2006 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



At the very least, it's in terrible taste.  I can't say I even knew it had been made, so I am assuming it never got much buzz.

If only more offensive speech would end up like that -- ignored.

Who directed it, do you know?


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> The reason America is more polarized now under Obama is because of the conservatives reaction to him, not because of Obama.



*NAILED IT!!!!
*


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> I pretty much hated her (politics, qualifications, affections, etc.) on sight as well.
> 
> Does that mean those of us who did cannot make an accurate observation, Revere?
> 
> Why are you at such pains to defend the indefensible here?



Revere is a premier Palinist. He's a RW follower, a non-thinker, a hack, stooge, lemming...he worships all things RW. They can do no wrong. A working member of The BORG and he serves them well.

To expect HIM of all drones to say or even think anything even REMOTELY independent our out of the bounds for nutters is to expect the sun to be green tomorrow.

He is PROGRAMMED to defend The BORG at all costs. No matter what.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> You are the first conservative I can recall having the guts to say the obvious and correct thing: Palin was wrong to use those images.
> 
> Good for you, Tank.  Seriously.  That shows guts and integrity.



Anyone who is human is just sick over this as I'm sure Sara is, the video of the congresswomen speaking of Palin's crosshairs map is haunting.

People can point fingers everywhere, But only the piece of shit killer is to be blamed.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Palin could have at least went to the shrine in Arizona and placed flowers there to show consolidarity.

However, her Twitter and Facebook fans are what's most important to that HagBatch Wench, not the families of the deceased and hospitalized.

My...what those people must  be thinking about that wench.

*SMH*


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 11, 2011)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## sangha (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> I defy you to find anyone who hates Sarah Palin now that did not already hate her two years ago.



Anyone who worked on the McCain campaign. Many publicly denounced her after the election. IIRC, McCains' campaign chair said he "couldn't stand her"


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> You look so foolish trying to make Palin the victim here.



She one of the victims. And this vitriol against her will come back to haunt the lame stream media.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > The reason America is more polarized now under Obama is because of the conservatives reaction to him, not because of Obama.
> ...



Nope


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The ironic thing is that the left wing hate speech directed at Sara Palin might have been the motivation for this left wing nut case to take a shot at a successful and articulate female politician who just read a part of the Constitution in a congressional session.



Down the Rabbit Hole you go.....


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> My point is, the attempt to lay this in her lap isn't working, except among the usual suspects who already mentally masturbate about Sarah Palin hate for any other reason.



As long as you can Hate Palin you can Ignore Obama.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Google "Palin crosshairs" and you get about six million possible hits.



And I will say right here and now, if any of those 6 million people who did that try to run for political office, I would be all over them and MOST CERTAINLY would not vote for them.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Samson said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > My point is, the attempt to lay this in her lap isn't working, except among the usual suspects who already mentally masturbate about Sarah Palin hate for any other reason.
> ...



Because?????????


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...





Simple

Demonizing Palin is easier than Focusing on Obama's Baffoonary.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I see.

You dun think I can entertain two ideas at once.

When did I lose your respect?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



when you quit talking squiddy talk to him


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Well true, I have not found him an octoporn image in quite awhile........


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...





You started the "Obama Baffoonery" Thread?

Where?


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> *Memo to all future political shooters:*
> 
> Would  you PLEASE first, have the good taste to leave us a poorly   written,  barely legible, illiterate right wing tea party pro Palin   manifesto  first?
> 
> ...



wow, that was dumb, no wonder you got so many atta boys from the leftys on the site.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I have criticisized him, Samson.  Heavily, and for some time.

Are you just not reading my posts anymore?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/115707-ahm-dumping-my-presidental-boyfriend.html


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

The crazed rush to politicize this shooting by the bat shit crazy liberal left is both disgusting and unforgivable. America isn't buying the crap. They see what's happening and will remember this psychotic, unhinged hate boiling out of the left.

Disgusting. AP Goes There&#8230; Blames Palin & Tea Party For Shootings By Marx-Supporting Liberal Lunatic | The Gateway Pundit

Ace of Spades HQ

Palin Derangement Syndrome: A Collection (387 Cases)  BUUUUURRRRNING HOT


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/115707-ahm-dumping-my-presidental-boyfriend.html



Now all we need is to de-program the Sarah G. Obamot....


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> The crazed rush to politicize this shooting by the bat shit crazy liberal left is both disgusting and unforgivable. America isn't buying the crap. They see what's happening and will remember this psychotic, unhinged hate boiling out of the left.
> 
> Disgusting. AP Goes There Blames Palin & Tea Party For Shootings By Marx-Supporting Liberal Lunatic | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> ...



Are you tagging me this way too, Pale?

If so, I dun think I have earned this criticism.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Samson said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/115707-ahm-dumping-my-presidental-boyfriend.html
> ...



Sarah G. still approves of Obama.

Doesn't mean she's "programmed"; many people do.


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The crazed rush to politicize this shooting by the bat shit crazy liberal left is both disgusting and unforgivable. America isn't buying the crap. They see what's happening and will remember this psychotic, unhinged hate boiling out of the left.
> ...



The focus shouldn't even be on Palin Maddie, but the left went there. 

Are you part of it?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I've used her name, Pale, but I've taken pains to say I think we all share in the blame for injecting violence into our political discussions.

Please don't make me cry. I have already dun my eye make up this am.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgJKNpjSNI[/ame]

comments at site.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgJKNpjSNI
> 
> comments at site.



Highly disturbing.

Hopefully NOW, you can see why such speech is a bad thing, Stephanie?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgJKNpjSNI
> ...



Hopefull NOW. what a joke.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Really?  Were you critical of Palin's use of such language before Saturday?  Because if you were, I missed it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Our political system has been wrought with violence since the beginning. Our nation was born from violence. But there was a cause behind it, a purpose. It wasn't one lunatic that was obviously deranged assassinating someone. This vitriolic politicizing of a tragedy like this is just as insane as the tragedy itself, and it was the left that tripped all over itself and went off like a bomb to do it. It was a disgusting display, and the left to date has made no apology for it. But believe me, America will remember. Not all Americans buy the crap coming from the left, especially this outer limits, bizarre, psychotic Palin hate. The left is cutting their own throat on this one Maddie, and it's just that simple.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



We don't feel we are wrong here.   We are furious that the folks who are desperate for any reason to hate her, think what she did is wrong, bu think this kind of thing is acceptable.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I don't think violence-laden speech is acceptable from ANYONE.  And I did not need a special reason to despise Palin....I had accumulated plenty before Saturday.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> Everyone who is ever going to hate Sarah Palin already does hate Sarah Palin.  This proves it.
> 
> Arizona shootings: How America's elite hijacked a massacre to take revenge on Sarah Palin | Mail Online
> 
> ...



You think it has peaked?  Just wait until she tries to run for POTUS....


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who is ever going to hate Sarah Palin already does hate Sarah Palin.  This proves it.
> ...



oh yeah, we will see YOU LEFTIES in full BORE hate. we think we've seen it now, I'm sure we haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Anyone who made that picture will certainly NOT get my vote.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



Stop the Blame Game Stephanie.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Ain't there a bible verse on point?

"Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?"  Matthew 7:14.


----------



## sangha (Jan 11, 2011)

"We need to execute people like (John Walker Lindh) in order to physically intimidate liberals."


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

> Last year, Sharron Angle, a Tea Party favourite who stood unsuccessfully for senator in Nevada, warned that people might seek Second Amendment remedies  referring to the right to bear arms  if they didnt get what they wanted from Congress.
> Then there was a campaign poster produced by Jesse Kelly, a former marine who stood against Miss Giffords last year.
> It was headlined: Get on Target for Victory in November. Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly. It was pure Wild West hokum, but was it really incitement to violence, as is being suggested by the Left?
> 
> ...



Whether or not this killer was influenced by the right wing rhetoric of recent past by loonies such as Sharon Angle may never be known, but nonetheless, the rhetoric of the right wing has become unacceptably violent. Sure, some reporters are looking for a story. They overdramatize things. Fox is AMAZING at doing this: like Obama booking the entire Navy for his trip to India. Haha... just is just a tiny example, however, simply asking the question of whether the right's advocacy (by some, such as Sharon Angle) of violence towards those who stand in the way of their ideas of government, could be to blame, who knows? The point is, the question needs to be asked. That you post it here to try to blame all of the lefties here as if they wrote the article is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Revere (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> > Last year, Sharron Angle, a Tea Party favourite who stood unsuccessfully for senator in Nevada, warned that people might seek Second Amendment remedies  referring to the right to bear arms  if they didnt get what they wanted from Congress.
> > Then there was a campaign poster produced by Jesse Kelly, a former marine who stood against Miss Giffords last year.
> > It was headlined: Get on Target for Victory in November. Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly. It was pure Wild West hokum, but was it really incitement to violence, as is being suggested by the Left?
> >
> ...



Fuck off.  Democrats use the same violent metaphors.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> > Last year, Sharron Angle, a Tea Party favourite who stood unsuccessfully for senator in Nevada, warned that people might seek Second Amendment remedies  referring to the right to bear arms  if they didnt get what they wanted from Congress.
> > Then there was a campaign poster produced by Jesse Kelly, a former marine who stood against Miss Giffords last year.
> > It was headlined: Get on Target for Victory in November. Help remove Gabrielle Giffords from office. Shoot a fully automatic M16 with Jesse Kelly. It was pure Wild West hokum, but was it really incitement to violence, as is being suggested by the Left?
> >
> ...



The right might have been more extreme, but the left ain't innocent either.  We have tolerated this crap from most all public figures, and it has caused harm.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Aside from being blamed at all for this murder, Palin deserves all the media and popular mistreatment she gets. She is merely getting her own hatred reflected back to her. "You reap what you sow."


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > > Last year, Sharron Angle, a Tea Party favourite who stood unsuccessfully for senator in Nevada, warned that people might seek &#8216;Second Amendment remedies&#8217; &#8212; referring to the right to bear arms &#8212; if they didn&#8217;t get what they wanted from Congress.
> ...



well of course we all know "the public figures" are all BETTER than us and should live in a PROTECTIVE BUBBLE. I mean really where would our lives be, WITHOUT THEM..
 If they are AFRAID to be a public figure, than they should GET OUT OF THE BUSSINES.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > > Last year, Sharron Angle, a Tea Party favourite who stood unsuccessfully for senator in Nevada, warned that people might seek Second Amendment remedies  referring to the right to bear arms  if they didnt get what they wanted from Congress.
> ...



Provide an example, please


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Aside from being blamed at all for this murder, Palin deserves all the media and popular mistreatment she gets. She is merely getting her own hatred reflected back to her. "You reap what you sow."



She is the poster girl for using shitty language and images, but it's a mistake to think any of them are innocent.


----------



## Revere (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Seriously?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Newpolitics, examples have been posted all over the board.  There's the DNL web sites' use of gun sites to target areas they want to concentrate on; Obama's saying "if they bring a knife, we'll bring a gun" among other gems, etc.

This did not happen just at Palin's PAC or FOX News....it happened all across the board.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

revere said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > revere said:
> ...



yes!!!


----------



## Revere (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> revere said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Someone here posted links.  But these are good.

Michelle Malkin  The progressive &#8220;climate of hate:&#8221; An illustrated primer, 2000-2010

Now pooh-pooh them.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



Interesting. I did not know that. (you have to understand, I don't own a TV, and besides believing that I am better off for it, I am out of the loop of these little political squabbles and the incidents that spark them.)...  That is wrong. Any call to violence is childish as hell. For Obama to say that is ridiculous.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > revere said:
> ...




don't ya know, Liberals CAN'T be haters.


----------



## Revere (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Somebody here posted a bunch of links, too, but I can't find it.  Was it you?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



Capitalist had a good bunch, Revere.  I just can't remember which thread they're in.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



I posted this video not so much to show the hypocrisy of Rachel Maddow, though that is glaring in the video,  but to give a glimpse of how the Left-Liberal acted out during the Bush years.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ7r5ivupTU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

You should repost that twitter video, Stephanie.  It's more recent -- and more shocking.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Revere said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > revere said:
> ...



Thanks for the link, I guess. although, it doesn't prove your point at all. These were public, political leaders on the right that said these things. The examples given on that website (devoted to slandering liberals) were private citizens, who were expressing their anger and discontent about a president (bush) who they believed wrong them, our country, and the whole free world. There is quite a difference. 

It is the same with the video that Stephanie just posted to. It's funny to me that you think private citizens can't voice their own opinions of our public leaders, and when they do, you demonize them, effectively criticizing their rights to free speech. As a private a citizen, make a sign, have a peaceful protest, make flags banners, saying whatever you want. I don't care if you are liberal or conservative.  When you are in the public arena, the rules inherently change, that's the just the way it is. They have a responsibility to other people, which is different when you are simply a private citizen, because you DON'T have a responsibility to other people (aside from swearing in front of children, or that kind of thing). These politicians are leaders of people, and when you lead, you have responsibility, you have power. Your words mean more, and you are accountable for them.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> You should repost that twitter video, Stephanie.  It's more recent -- and more shocking.



I saw this twitter video, and all I can say is... so what? These are private people expressing valid feelings of anger towards a public figure head who is attempting to establish a position of power within a society in which many people are already very unhappy with the current general situation. My point is, whatever the reason, these people have a right to voice their opinion. They are not on a public podium. You may say 'Twitter is a public podium, because everyone can see it." But, who are these people posting? Nobody anyone knows, so who cares. They are not public leaders, who represent the opinions and views of others.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Oh right, and the LEADERS of the Democrat party and the Obama haven't said one damn inflammatory things about the Republicans. Obama has been the worst of using "violent rhetoric" of them all. But as we know, you all will MAKE ANY EXCUSE for them.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > You should repost that twitter video, Stephanie.  It's more recent -- and more shocking.
> ...



IMO, it is not okay for a private person to use the internet to publish death threats or wishes towards a public figure either, newpolitics.  This adds to the fuel load in our political life, has no value, and should be condemned as well.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



Obama has not been "the worst".  Let's not be dishonest here.  But his use of such language is possibly more disturbing, because he is POTUS.  That much I will concede.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

It doesn't make sense to start taking the words of private citizens who happen to be part of a certain political party, and holding anybody who subscribes to that party as being of the same opinion or point of view. That is generalizing. Further, it is invalidating the opinions of those people saying the things in question, implying that "They shouldn't feel that way, or they don't HAVE THE RIGHT to feel that way," effectively judging them as people for the opinions they express. Well, now you are encroaching on the free universal rights of humans, beyond just being a US citizen.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> It doesn't make sense to start taking the words of private citizens who happen to be part of a certain political party, and holding anybody who subscribes to that party as being of the same opinion or point of view. That is generalizing. Further, it is invalidating the opinions of those people saying the things in question, implying that "They shouldn't feel that way, or they don't HAVE THE RIGHT to feel that way," effectively judging them as people for the opinions they express. Well, now you are encroaching on the free universal rights of humans, beyond just being a US citizen.



I am not urging you to take responsibility for the ugly things said by anyone else, newpolitics.  I am urging you to condemn outlandish, inflammatory, violent speech....no matter who says it.  These people can all express their feelings without such language, and using it raises a level of hysteria and anger that MAY have helped contribute to what happened on Saturday.

It's cheap, sleazy and demeans us all...and we should stop tolerating it as if it's just background noise.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



I will? Because you know me, how? Because you think I am a liberal, and already you've pigeon-holed me so you know everything about me? 

If any leaders democratic or republican, use their public voice to cite hatred, dislike, violence, or negative sentiment of any kind towards another human, THAT IS WRONG. 
Now, take your assumptions elsewhere. 

Haha... this is what Obama said, at a FUNDRAISER a couple years back:

That's exactly what Barack Obama said he would do to counter Republican attacks "If they bring a knife to the fight, we bring a gun," Obama said at a Philadelphia fundraiser Friday night. "Because from what I understand folks in Philly like a good brawl. I've seen Eagles fans."

Read more: Obama Flashback: 'If They Bring a Knife to the Fight, We Bring a Gun'... - President Obama - Fox Nation

Obama is speaking figuratively. He is not being literal. Therefore... it is of no importance, and not relevant to a debate where public leaders are making literal calls to arms. This Obama quote is something Fox dug up to make him look bad. If you are an adult, you can tell the difference between something that is meant figuratively and something that is meant literally. Children usually don't have that capability. Immature is when you take something that was meant as figurative, and try to make it seem as if the intent was literal, in order to slander someone, because you disagree with their politics, and that is what is going on here, by some conservatives, and seems to be a common tactic. It's a distortion of the truth. All he is saying is he is ready for a fight, and he'll bring everything he has in his  'arsenal' to win.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 11, 2011)

Palin was "just being literal" as well, newpolitics.   Let's not pretend Obama's choice of words was praise-worthy here, because it wasn't.  And it was not his only mistake in speech.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't make sense to start taking the words of private citizens who happen to be part of a certain political party, and holding anybody who subscribes to that party as being of the same opinion or point of view. That is generalizing. Further, it is invalidating the opinions of those people saying the things in question, implying that "They shouldn't feel that way, or they don't HAVE THE RIGHT to feel that way," effectively judging them as people for the opinions they express. Well, now you are encroaching on the free universal rights of humans, beyond just being a US citizen.
> ...



Why should I condemn them? We are all adults. If the words of a few on twitter effect our actions, then we have problems of our own that we need to address. Perhaps Palin should consider her own words first. She has chosen to put herself into the public realm. If she incites violent sentiment towards herself then perhaps she should listen to the words and sentiments of others. If she chooses not to, that is her own fault. She knows how people feel about her, but she continues to parade herself around. It's her own fault. Stop blaming people for reacting a certain way.  She doesn't hold an office. She doesn't DO ANYTHING. She has an internet show. Yet, she has turned so much of our country against our standing President. That is pretty infuriating from an objective standpoint, because she offers nothing constructive, only the hope of some possible future vindication if she is elected POTUS. It's a circus.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



You should condemn that sort of speech on twitter (or elsewhere on the 'net) because it all adds to the fuel load.  It all adds to the hysteria and the polarization that MAY have led to the shooting.

I understand and agree with you about the heightened responsibility of public figures....but that doesn't make violent threats coming from private individuals acceptable, at least not IMO.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 12, 2011)

LoLing @ people believing Sarah has a chance in running for Prez.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



You are also a fxxking idiot, The only one who has TURNED the country AGAINST him, is the OBAMA HIMSELF. But you all will continue to blame OTHERS, make EXCUSES for the Obama and his Comrades in arms, and go out and DESTROY people because that is all your PARTY has and know what to do.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 12, 2011)

Revere said:


> My point is, the attempt to lay this in her lap isn't working, except among the usual suspects who already mentally masturbate about Sarah Palin hate for any other reason.



Please excuse Revere, he is quite stupid and highly partisan.


----------



## editec (Jan 12, 2011)

Sarah and her mostly insane supporters aren't going away and no tragedy is going to make them think that what they are doing is making this nation a sicker place than it was before they came onto the political scene.

Christ they're ALREADY trying to claim that SHE is the victim, here.

What more evidence do you need to support the theory that these people are fucking crazy?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

editec said:


> Sarah and her mostly insane supporters aren't going away and no tragedy is going to make them think that what they are doing is making this nation a sicker place than it was before they came onto the political scene.
> 
> Christ they're ALREADY trying to claim that SHE is the victim, here.
> 
> What more evidence do you need to support the theory that these people are fucking crazy?



Palin IS ALSO a victim here, SHE DIDN'T ask to have these assine accusations brought against her.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Both sides are, in fact, not "just as bad," when it comes to institutionally sanctioned violent and eliminationist rhetoric.

An anonymous commenter at Daily Kos and the last Republican vice presidential nominee are not equivalent, no matter how many ridiculously irresponsible members of the media would have us believe otherwise.

There is, demonstrably, no leftist equivalent to Sarah Palin, former veep candidate and presumed future presidential candidate, who uses gun imagery (rifle sights) and language ("Don't Retreat, RELOAD") to exhort her followers to action.

There is no leftist equivalent to the Council of Conservative Citizens (CCC), a group which was created from the mailing list of the old white supremacist White Citizens Councils and has been noted as becoming increasingly "radical and racist" by the Southern Poverty Law Center, which classifies the CCC as a hate groupand is nonetheless considered an acceptable association by prominent members of the Republican Party, including a a former senator and the last Republican presidential nominee.

There is no leftist equivalent to Glenn Beck, host of a long-running nationally syndicated radio show, former host of a show on CNN and current host of a show on Fox, best-selling author, DC rally organizer, and longtime user of eliminationist rhetoric, including equating universal healthcare to rape, joking about victims of forest fires being America-hating liberals, comparing Al Gore to Hitler, condoning the murder of Michael Moore, accusing Holocaust survivor George Soros of being a Nazi collaborator, joking about poisoning Nancy Pelosi, equating immigration reform with burning US citizens alive, publicly endorsing violent revolution, and winkingly telling his viewers not to get violent, all of which amounts to a speck on the tip of a very big iceberg.

There is no leftist equivalent to Ann Coulter, best-selling author and syndicated columnist, who has been a panelist on Fox's Hannity 28 times and was on Hannity & Colmes an additional 18 times, who has been a guest multiple times on The O'Reilly Factor, Geraldo at Large, Larry King Live, Huckabee, Your World with Neil Cavuto, Hardball, and other cable news shows, has made appearances on The Tonight Show, The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson, The Daily Show, and Real Time with Bill Maher, and has co-hosted The View, and has also said that a baseball bat is "the most effective way" to talk to liberals, as well as: "We need to execute people like John Walker in order to physically intimidate liberals, by making them realize that they can be killed, too." And: "My only regret with Timothy McVeigh is he did not go to the New York Times Building." And: "In [Clinton's] recurring nightmare of a presidency, we have a national debate about whether he 'did it,' even though all sentient people know he did. Otherwise there would be debates only about whether to impeach or assassinate."

There is no leftist equivalent to Bill O'Reilly, Fox News television show host, nationally syndicated radio show host, and best-selling author, who has appeared on The Tonight Show eleven times, The Late Show with David Letterman six times, The Daily Show six times, Live with Regis and Kelly five times, The View four times, Good Morning America three times, and Real Time with Bill Maher twice, among other national shows, and has lied about and stalked his critics, said that progressive bloggers should be dealt with "with a hand grenade," said Air America hosts were traitors and should be "put in chains," as well as: "And if Al Qaeda comes [to San Francisco] and blows you up, we're not going to do anything about it. We're going to say, look, every other place in America is off limits to you, except San Francisco. You want to blow up the Coit Tower? Go ahead." 

There is no leftist equivalent to Rush "I tell people don't kill all the liberals. Leave enough so we can have two on every campusliving fossilsso we will never forget what these people stood for" Limbaugh, nationally syndicated radio show host and invitee to the Bush White House.

There is no leftist equivalent to Pat "Hitler's success was not based on his extraordinary gifts alone. His genius was an intuitive sense of the mushiness, the character flaws, the weakness masquerading as morality that was in the hearts of the statesmen who stood in his path" Buchanan, a regular MSNBC contributor and syndicated columnist.

There is no leftist equivalent to Michelle "In Defense of Internment: The Case for 'Racial Profiling' in World War II and the War on Terror" Malkin, a regular Fox panelist, best-selling author, and prominent conservative blogger.

There is no leftist equivalent to Pat "The feminist agenda is not about equal rights for women. It is about a socialist, anti-family political movement that encourages women to leave their husbands, kill their children, practice witchcraft, destroy capitalism, and become lesbians" Robertson, host of The 700 Club, who was a guest on Fox's Hannity & Colmes five times.

There is no leftist equivalent to Michael "Howard Dean should be arrested and hung for treason or put in a hole until the end of the Iraq war" Reagan, or Michael "Smallpox in a blanket, which the U.S. Army gave to the Cherokee Indians on their long march to the West, was nothing compared to what I'd like to see done to these people" Savage, both nationally syndicated radio show hosts.

There is no leftist equivalent to the Minutemen and other radical and eliminationist-spewing anti-immigration groups, some of whom have been subcontracted to work the border by the US government.

There is no leftist equivalent to radical and eliminationist-spewing anti-choice groups, who openly target doctors and call for their assassinationsand had a success just last year in the murder of Dr. George Tillerand whose leaders get featured in whitewashing profiles in the Washington Post.

Et cetera, et cetera, et cetera.

This is not an argument there is no hatred, no inappropriate and even violent rhetoric, among US leftists. There is.

This is evidence that, although violent rhetoric exists among US leftists, it is not remotely on the same scale, and, more importantly, not an institutionally endorsed tactic, as it is among US rightwingers.

This is a fact. It is not debatable.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Q: What was Loughner doing when he was subdued

A: RELOADING


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> Both sides are, in fact, not "just as bad," when it comes to institutionally sanctioned violent and eliminationist rhetoric.
> 
> An anonymous commenter at Daily Kos and the last Republican vice presidential nominee are not equivalent, no matter how many ridiculously irresponsible members of the media would have us believe otherwise.
> 
> ...



So fucking what, sangha?  Does that make violent speech from the left irrelevant?  Excusable?  Praise-worthy?

No, it does not.  Wrong is wrong and you double-standard types are just as deceitful as the "Palin is the real victim here" types.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

No politician on the left is calling for violence, madeline

Try your lies out on someone else


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> No politician on the left is calling for violence, madeline
> 
> Try your lies out on someone else



Bullshit.  The rhetoric has been employed by BOTH sides.  BOTH deserve criticism.

What do you think, sangha, that the left is populated by angels?


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > No politician on the left is calling for violence, madeline
> ...



Bullshit

That's why you can't quote one dem politician advocating violence


> "I hope that's not where we're going, but you know if this Congress keeps going the way it is, people are really looking toward those Second Amendment remedies and saying my goodness what can we do to turn this country around? I'll tell you* the first thing we need to do is take Harry Reid ou*t." --Nevada GOP Senate nominee and Tea Party favorite Sharron Angle, floating the possibility of armed insurrection, interview with right-wing talk radio host Lars Larson in Portland, OR, January 2010


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> No politician on the left is calling for violence, madeline
> 
> Try your lies out on someone else



 there is NO politician on THE RIGHT who is calling for violence. 
you can lie all you want, doesn't MAKE IT TRUE.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA, here folks is the WARPED MIND of a Liberal. 
Most people who doesn't HAVE A AGENDA, understand what, taken out meant.
good gawd, what a fxxking stretch.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > No politician on the left is calling for violence, madeline
> ...



Liar



> "I hope that's not where we're going, but you know if this Congress keeps going the way it is, people are really looking toward those Second Amendment remedies and saying my goodness what can we do to turn this country around? I'll tell you the first thing we need to do is take Harry Reid out." --Nevada GOP Senate nominee and Tea Party favorite Sharron Angle, floating the possibility of armed insurrection, interview with right-wing talk radio host Lars Larson in Portland, OR, January 2010



And Boehner, a member of the GOP leadership, said that dem Rep Driehous would be a "dead man" if he voted for health care reform

Exclusive: House Minority Leader John Boehner on the Health-Care Vote - By Robert Costa - The Corner - National Review Online


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



You really are a JOKE. who should actually be IGNORED with your raving nuttiness.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



The DEGREE of guilt might be different, but the sin is the same.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



There is not "degrees" in guilt. Either you're guilty or you're not

The Republican Party is guilty of encouraging and promoting violence. The Democratic Party is not.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

links in this at site.

January 12, 2011
Libs Flock to Facebook Page Calling for Death of Sarah Palin
Posted by Van Helsing at January 12, 2011 7:25 AM

Surreal as it may be that the liberal media has tried to blame Sarah Palin for the Tucson shootings, that she generates a climate of hate cannot be denied. However, any hate she inspires is on the Left. *The Facebook site "I hate it when I wake up and Sarah Palin is still alive" now has 2,200 likes.* Here's an example of what you'll see if you wade into this cesspool:





Maybe this explains the absurd and incongruous attempts to blame conservatives for the apolitical shooting spree of a schizophrenic with a left-wing background; liberals are trying to inoculate themselves against the day their shrill calls for violence against Sarah Palin cause some James Jay Lee type to crawl out from under his rock and produce tangible results.

No matter how low your opinion of progressives, it always turns out to be too high.

On tips from SR and BURNING HOT. Hat tips: Pundit Press, Gateway Pundit.

from..
Moonbattery: Libs Flock to Facebook Page Calling for Death of Sarah Palin


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

WIngnuts think the posting of anonymous posters on the internet are just as bad as shooting 20 people



sangha said:


> 1. White powder and swastikas were mailed to Rep. Grijalva. Powder mailed to Grijalva's office wasn't toxic
> 
> 2. Byron Williams set out to kill people at Tides Foundation and ACLU. California Highway Gunman Byron Williams Aimed for "Revolution," Say Cops - Crimesider - CBS News....
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> WIngnuts think the posting of anonymous posters on the internet are just as bad as shooting 20 people
> 
> 
> ]...


[/QUOTE]

Hey dumbshit, this IS A THREAD ABOUT SARAH PALIN HATE..hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > WIngnuts think the posting of anonymous posters on the internet are just as bad as shooting 20 people
> ...



Hey dumbshit, this IS A THREAD ABOUT SARAH PALIN HATE..hope that clears things up for you.[/QUOTE]

StepOnMe thinks she's the Net Nanny 

Here are some more examples of rightwing terrorism for you to ignore



> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Brockton police draw guns, take man making threats into custody (Father of Anti-Obama Spree Killer)
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

*


sangha said:





Stephanie said:





sangha said:



			WIngnuts think the posting of anonymous posters on the internet are just as bad as shooting 20 people

Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


sangha said:


> go start you own thread then. stop HIJACKING all the threads with your raving nuttiness.


----------



## sangha (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > go start you own thread then. stop HIJACKING all the threads with your raving nuttiness.
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 12, 2011)

sangha said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...




I'm a fucking idiot, because you disagree with me? You have really shown your true colors! You are unable to listen to anything true, so you get mad, like a little child! Ha... so much like conservatives.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Please excuse Stephanie.  She has FOX news channel where her brain should be.


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Wow, how amazingly mature of you to resort to name calling because you can't come up with a decent response and are frustrated with mine. I think you might need a 'time-out.'


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



very cute my dear, but I don't watch any of the News channels.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



It took you two post to whine in?


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Actually... yes, it did. HAHAHAHAHAHAH!! THAT'S SO FUNNYY!! C*nt...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2011)

newpolitics said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



awww, come on little one ya can't take a jokie. Just because you are one.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 12, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Please excuse Stephanie.  She has FOX news channel where her brain should be.



Ahahaha!!! Good one.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 12, 2011)

Revere said:


> Everyone who is ever going to hate Sarah Palin already does hate Sarah Palin.  This proves it.
> 
> Arizona shootings: How America's elite hijacked a massacre to take revenge on Sarah Palin | Mail Online
> 
> ...



Palin is not the victim.

The hatred comes far more from the far right, in my opinion, than the far left, which still has its own work to in this area..

Christina Taylor Green deserves much more from everyone of us in terms of decency.


----------



## sangha (Jan 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Little is one thing. Microscopic is another


----------



## sangha (Jan 13, 2011)

johnusa said:


> Sarah Palin has not retreated in the face of accusations that her heated political rhetoric, peppered with gun references, played a role in the killings in Tucson at the weekend. Instead she reloaded and opened fire with a charge of "blood libel" against her critics, prompting fresh criticism.
> 
> Palin showed that she has no intention of toning down the confrontational language in a video released three days after the shootings by Jared Lee Loughner that killed six people and wounded 14 others, including the target for assassination, congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords.
> 
> ...



Anoyone who has accused a Jew of wanting to kill her child should probably refrain from criticizing others for "blood libel"


----------



## rikules (Jan 13, 2011)

Revere said:


> I defy you to find anyone who hates Sarah Palin now that did not already hate her two years ago.



you found one.

I did not hate palin
nor bush

actually....I kinda like bush(as a peron, not a politician) and would no doubt enjoy a beer or two with him

(I also like mccain and clinton)

with regards to palin;  I didn't LIKE HER but I also didn't DISLIKE her

I considered her just a rather regular person/female who is not really presidential material but got swept up the in the tea party wave

but after her blood libel attacks  on liberals, democrats and the press with regards to the giffords' shootings (while showing NO REMORSE or EMPATHY)  NOW I find her pathetic and contemptible and distateful


----------



## rikules (Jan 13, 2011)

sangha said:


> johnusa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Palin has not retreated in the face of accusations that her heated political rhetoric, peppered with gun references, played a role in the killings in Tucson at the weekend. Instead she reloaded and opened fire with a charge of "blood libel" against her critics, prompting fresh criticism.
> ...



as should anyone (conservatives) who accuses liberals/democrats of;

a. being the enemy of America
b . HATING freedom
c. wanting to take ALL of our rights away
d. loving TERRORISTS
e. wanting to DESTROY America

this is ALL BLOOD LIBEL

emanating from the right

the RIGHT engages in BLOOD LIBEL all the time


----------



## newpolitics (Jan 13, 2011)

sangha said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



??? You two are so cute together. Go have sex and make little, oh, I"m sorry... microscopic babies


----------

